# Hanging Question



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

We are getting ready to butcher my whether. he is 4 1/2 mos old...starting to get a little too pushy and I have a feeling come next month he is going to be interested in mom and sister! I do not think the banding went well!

I figured we would just grind up the meat as he is so young. 

My question is...do I have to hang him for days or can I just grind up the meat after he bleeds out? I could hang him over night as the weather has cooled down at night, but the days are still warm.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He might make really tender chops and roasts because he is so young, although they would be small. I don't know about the hanging, I take mine to the butcher and they come back in nice frozen packages, I am a wimp. But I think I have heard someone say on here that if they are that young they don't have to hang.

Jan


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

No, you do not have to hang him at all, especially if you are making ground chuck there is no reason to hang him.

You hang a animal to allow the break down of the meat and to make it more tender. We usually butchers ours when they are approx. 8-14 months of age and have never had to hang one yet.


----------

